# Building a man box



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Hey guys, been laid up in bed for the past few days with some kind of flu junk, but watched this on YouTube and found it enjoyable. I thought some of you might as well and wanted to share. Cheers.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Interesting video, hope you feel better


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

Nice. Those man boxes are handy. 
I like his "workshop".
Hope you are up and around soon!


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

I have to much manliness to fit in one box, that's why my basement is filled with stuff!
Also feel better soon


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Lol hey thanks for the well wishes guys. I think another day of rest and hydration and I’ll be back to normal. I don’t know what that stuff was but dang, everyone take their Flinstones vitamins because it hit me like a freight train. Today I was able to file some natties a bit but then had to lay down again. 
It would be cool to find one of those old P.O. combination doors, wouldn’t it?!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

The you might like this...maybe not.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Slide-Easy said:


> The you might like this...maybe not.


I don’t just like it, I love it!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Feel better Ryan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Feel better Ryan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


Thank you Darrell. I’m feeling back to normal today. Ain’t no rona gonna keep me down! Lol


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

hope your feelin better my friend


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

skarrd said:


> hope your feelin better my friend


Thanks Steven. Just some head congestion now but other than that I’m doing alright. I hadn’t had a virus like that in a number of years. Kicked my arse.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

first time was a little rough here too,but 2nd time barely a cough,3rd go round skipped me completely,hang in it gets easier lol


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

How you feeling?


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Slide-Easy said:


> How you feeling?


Hey Stu, thanks for asking brother. Better. Still just a little congestion but the weird weakness has finally gone away. It’s a sobering experience. I’ll say that much.


----------

